# Wyze sprinkler controller



## Apapknarf (Oct 3, 2018)

So my wife just got me the wyze sprinkler controller so I could stop using a hose end timer and start putting in something a bit more permanent.

I'm really excited but overwhelmed at the same time. I have heads, flex pipe and poly pipe and this year will bury it instead of having it above ground but I need to understand valves, manifolds and everything else now. I'm thinking I will still have the main supply come from the hose bib ( I know not ideal) but bury the rest of the system and just use the actual sprinkler controller so I have more control over the watering vs. the hose end timer I was working with. For this year, I'm also thinking of just putting this in the front side yard which is only about 3k and rectangular so hopefully that helps and I can get the hang of it.

Is a manifold just a series of valves and what valves should I look at? Is there anything specific in a valve I should look for? For heads I have the hunter pro spray 40 psi bodies and mp rotator heads.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This stuff isn't that complicated actually. The devil is always in the details but the general concept is simple: tap from a main supply line and feed a centrally-located manifold (run the control wire in this trench since you have it open). Create zones according to your available water flow and group heads in some logical way. If you draw up a sketch of your property and do a pressure & flow test there's plenty of people here to help you along the way.

In the meantime dig into irrigationtutorials.com if you want to nerd out on the details. It's what I used to feel confident to tackle my own install.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

If you're going through the hassle of digging everything up and burying & installing a controller I would tap into your main. If you're uncomfortable with it just hire a plumber to do it and add a backflow so you're safe.

There's no point in doing that much work and not doing it proper.


----------

